# I have landed a extended stay account



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

yay first account of the season but could use a little help

125$ a hour 1 acre lot i was wondering what i should charge for salt and spread its a parking lot we are also going to pre-treat any suggestions?


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

i have 2 chevy 2500's with 2 ton hoppers and v plows


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

crazedtodo said:


> i have 2 chevy 2500's with 2 ton hoppers and v plows


That depends on what you pay for salt and what your time is worth.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Not to be the bearer of bad news, but two trucks with V-plows will clear that lot in 30 minutes. That means $62.50 a push.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You landed the account without knowing what to charge for salt?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I love clients that sign stuff like that ..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

crazedtodo said:


> yay first account of the season but could use a little help
> 
> 125$ a hour 1 acre lot i was wondering what i should charge for salt and spread its a parking lot we are also going to pre-treat any suggestions?


Where are you located???...Salted quite a few extended stays...If it's typical size...500-1000 pounds...That being said...The NSP That has it will tell you what they will pay...Then it's up to you to negotiate or not...If they just awarded it to you...I hope you negotiated hard...Because it sounds like they really need someone to do it


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

i was told 125 is a good number per hour and 85 a ton. i was thinking 150 for the application of salt


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

and shawnee area


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

crazedtodo said:


> i was told 125 is a good number per hour and 85 a ton. i was thinking 150 for the application of salt


 Lot of guys will double the salt cost to cover application(not me). 125$ an hour? , who knows,pricing all over the place depending on region.Also there could be a big difference if you salt right after plowing vs going to site just to salt (distance) ,so don't price it too low. I would send only one truck to do it, cut down on doubling your travel miles/time/fuel/unproductive time.


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

leigh said:


> Lot of guys will double the salt cost to cover application(not me). 125$ an hour? , who knows,pricing all over the place depending on region.Also there could be a big difference if you salt right after plowing vs going to site just to salt (distance) ,so don't price it too low. I would send only one truck to do it, cut down on doubling your travel miles/time/fuel/unproductive time.


Thank you


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

crazedtodo said:


> i was told 125 is a good number per hour and 85 a ton. i was thinking 150 for the application of salt


Have you actually priced bulk salt in your area this year? Around these parts, you'd be taking it in the shorts figuring your salt at $85 a ton this year, much less finding anyone willing to let it go at this point........


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, unfortunately no i haven't i have asked on here a couple times and only a few people have given me some insight ive been calling all day to try to find any place to get salt from atm for tonight.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Have you actually priced bulk salt in your area this year? Around these parts, you'd be taking it in the shorts figuring your salt at $85 a ton this year, much less finding anyone willing to let it go at this point........


If you're buying retail, a spreader load at time around here, double that number. 
I think, but I'm not sure salt prices are less in the KC area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've been doing stuff all wrong...why bother with all this paperwork and estimating ahead of time? Making sure I have salt, etc.


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey good point, thanks. 3 days into buying 3 trucks i think i'm ahead of the curve. thanks though. Ill have salt by tomorrow. just the trouble of finding it by the truck load in the Johnson county area. and once i have it set up its all gravy from their brother.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

crazedtodo said:


> Hey good point, thanks. 3 days into buying 3 trucks i think i'm ahead of the curve. thanks though. Ill have salt by tomorrow. just the trouble of finding it by the truck load in the Johnson county area. and once i have it set up its all gravy from their brother.


Boy I need to rethink the way I do business.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

crazedtodo said:


> Hey good point, thanks. 3 days into buying 3 trucks i think i'm ahead of the curve. thanks though. Ill have salt by tomorrow. just the trouble of finding it by the truck load in the Johnson county area. and once i have it set up its all gravy from their brother.


Keep that positive attitude.Thumbs Up
You're going to need it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

“It’s all gravy”

Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Hope you'll be able to afford the bread to sop up that gravy. I agree with Mark on this one. Have to rewrite my policies and procedures manual. Good luck to you, hope you make "er big time.


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

This whole thread is about being open to suggestions


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

I appreciate your gung-ho attitude but saying everything is going to be gravy is just going to set you up for a fall. Nothing in this business is ever gravy. I suggest you spend a little bit more time getting your "ducks in a row" before you start making decisions about taking on work. There are a lot of questions you will need to have answered before you commit yourself to clients. You need to know how long a job will take, how much salt you need and where to get it are just some of the things you need to know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

crazedtodo said:


> This whole thread is about being open to suggestions


And you're giving some great ones. I usually start planning in February or March, sometimes earlier. I was lining up salt in July. Ordering equipment in July. Sent out contracts with pricing in August.

And all this time all I had to do was wait until the end of November.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And you're giving some great ones. I usually start planning in February or March, sometimes earlier. I was lining up salt in July. Ordering equipment in July. Sent out contracts with pricing in August.
> 
> And all this time all I had to do was wait until the end of November.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


When you only have 1 account, take the price they offer you and take someone elses word on how much to charge for salt you dont need to start early.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

crazedtodo said:


> once i have it set up its all gravy from their brother.


One other note...gravy is not a beverage.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One other note...gravy is not a beverage.


I had the bisket wheels come off my gravy train... once... a whole bunch of times...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

crazedtodo said:


> Hey good point, thanks. 3 days into buying 3 trucks i think i'm ahead of the curve. thanks though. Ill have salt by tomorrow. just the trouble of finding it by the truck load in the Johnson county area. and once i have it set up its all gravy from their brother.


How many accounts do you have for 3 trucks? And who are those accounts through?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> How many accounts do you have for 3 trucks? And who are those accounts through?


Doesn't matter...its all gravy.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, let's get back to the discussion, rather than, taking little shots and poking fun at the OP

thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Never fails, Just wants to know how much to spread salt. There is no such thing as gravy in snow and ice. Furthermore $125.00 per hr will not cut it for two trucks and why would you need two trucks on a 1 acre lot? For a lot that should take less than 30 min. I hope you have a 1 hour minimum. Good Luck.


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

Touche to that brother you were right need some bread hahahahaha I can't even find a by the scoop place right now RIP newby learning the hard way lolol


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

FredG said:


> Never fails, Just wants to know how much to spread salt. There is no such thing as gravy in snow and ice. Furthermore $125.00 per hr will not cut it for two trucks and why would you need two trucks on a 1 acre lot? For a lot that should take less than 30 min. I hope you have a 1 hour minimum. Good Luck.


I have 20 lots to do. 5 extended stays


----------

